# Ok I'm ready,,,



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Guys, I just purchased a 2006 dodge durango 4x4 hemi, and I'm ready to start planning my upgrades. My goal is to be ready for the Surf nex spring.. Any recommendation?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You might want to hedge against gas futures and go short.  

That thing eats gas like there is no tomorrow and that is on the highway. I'd hate to see the MPG on the sand!

All kidding aside you will have lots of fun with it. Tricking it out depends on how you want to use it. Rod racks etc are basic but do you need a place to sleep etc.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*good Question*

what i'm looking is upgrades for the better driving on the sand, and rod storage...


----------



## Mr.Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck with the ride....I have totally diff vehicles (one much lighter, one much heavier) so I can't help ya much with mods for driving the sand....

But if I were you, and I'm not so this is JMHO, I'd air down to about 15psi and try it out on the sand....you may not need to do anything tire wise etc......

For transporting the rods I'd go with a lockable roof system...this way you can transport em outside lying flat...and if ya stop for something to eat or the bathroom etc you have some piece of mind because your stuff is locked....again just my opinion....

A front cooler/rod rack would be nice....I got mine from a guy on LI, he does very nice work, and also makes a rod holder that locks....SRTIPASAURUS (member here) also does some really nice work as seen in the pics posted here.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I think Mr. Mom covered all the bases. I would recommend crossed bars rack systems w/ ski rack. That way you'll have your surf rods on the top and maybe a place for a kayak as well. I'd also add an interior rack for shorter rods, or your surf rods breakdown. If that's not enuf, consider a rear rack of some type for bigger coolers for fish. This rear rack can also use for tranport chairs, tent, spikes, stuffs you don't want inside your vehicle. I'll put a picture of my rig when I loaded her up for the beach.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok...*

I read some where that witht he newer durango's you need to have the truck leveled. the front of the truck is lower then the rear. I read on a pos that if you don't you will have a over heated transmission..


----------



## Mr.Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

The trans is in a tough spot on any buggy....being able to roll over the sand (tires deflated properly) is very important otherwise trans temps will climb....

I don't get the ride height being an issue (but it's been a long day, I may be missing something)unless the sand is blocking air flow to the cooler...an aftermarket cooler is probably a good idea either way....

If you are close enough to the beach you want to frequent I would hang out this weekend and wait for 'your' vehicle to come along, then talk to the owners on what to look out for....


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well if ya have the option i'd just air down to 18 psi and go try


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*crawfish..*

i too am looking into ski racks, but you said a cross bar system and ski rack but that was if transporting a yak. If only putting poles on top is that necessary? and what model of ski rack? i have been looking into thule ones but dont kno which model(for a toyota sequoia & nissan exterra). thanks for the advice anyone


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thule rack*

Here is a picture of my set up- Thule ski rack mounted to a Thule crossbar which I had factory installed when I ordered the cap for my Dodge. Plenty of room for a yak on the crossbar as well.











If you have the factory roof rack on the Durango you should be able to get a kit that will attach the ski rack directly to the factory roof rack. Thule calls them Big mouth clamps (adapters) I used them on my Van when I had that but didn't like the setup near as much as I do the Thule crossbar rack


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thule home page*

If you go to their website you can see what will and won't work for your vehicle- or call a dealer. I used a bicycle shop in Richmond that is a Thule dealer. Yakima also makes rack systems.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Awesome Setup!*

Nice Rack!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Level out!*



kmw21230 said:


> I read some where that witht he newer durango's you need to have the truck leveled. the front of the truck is lower then the rear. I read on a pos that if you don't you will have a over heated transmission..


You can raise the front torsion bars up a little to raise it. Ut it will only get you about an inch or so. I lift kit might be a little spendy and depending on your set up, you might not be able to get one. On EBAY, there is a company that sells a different torsion key for the front end at about $150.00. YOu have to remove your torsion keys and install the new ones to get more hiegth. You are going to sacrifice for a stiffer stouter ride though.....By the way, Ive got a four door Ddoge dakota, and Ihave no problems with transmission overheating.....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Nice truck!*

I was actually thinking about putting a truxxx lift kit on it. I think the stock tires are too small so eventually I will have them upgraded...


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I have the 2006 Durango 4x4 Hemi as well. Did you get the Tow Package with it? If so, it adds a tranny cooler, so you shouldn't have any problems. I found that if I didn't air down, the truck ran hotter, but only just above the half way mark on the temp gauge. Mine runs just below half on the street. In DE the Park Rangers drive D'gos @ 20psi. As for gas mileage, I average 19.8 based on the onboard computer, but I mostly drive it from VA to DE. The beach brings it down to the low teens.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Good Question*

I purchased my 2006 Durango Hemi 4x4 used. It had 9500 mile on it. I don't think it came with the tow package bc I don't have a trailer hitch. It has the Tow mode, but no hitch so I guess not.


----------

